# LIVE BROADCAST - Tuesday, May 12th at 3:00pm Eastern Time - Tips & Techniques



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*LIVE BROADCAST - Tuesday, May 12th at 3:00pm Eastern Time - Tips & Techniques *

LIVE BROADCAST

TUESDAY May 12th h at 3:00pm Eastern Time

Tech Session with Questions & Answers










*Click this link to watch or ask questions*

For this Live Broadcast we'll be talking about BUFFING PADS!

I'm going to do a *BRAIN DUMP* on all types of buffing pads.

:buffer:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued....

For this Live Broadcast - I'm going to do a *BRAIN DUMP* on all types of buffing pads.

The Wooless Wonder!



















And "no" we will not be using this foam buffing pad to buff out a car. It's a tick past it's prime...










I'll do my best to cover as many pad related topics as possible.

If you have any questions, post them below and Yancy will ask me for the answer.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

:bump:

Yancy and I setting up for this Tech Session.










I'm going to share as much info as I can about buffing pads with a focus on the practical aspect and that using them.

I'm also going to share a couple of Tech Tips for buffing out a car at the very start.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's Youtube video from this live broadcast.


----------

